#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Is Dashlane safe to manage our passwords?

## Bhavya

Dashlane is a password manager where we can store all our passwords and personal information in one place to manage. They say everything we store in Dashlane is encrypted and only we can open our Dashlane account with the Master Password. But is it safe to manage our passwords on Dashlane as they say? Guys, let me know your opinion in the comments below!

----------

